# CVS Pharmacy -- Halloween Items on Sale Sun 9/11 - Sat 9/17/11



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up that CVS Pharmacy has some of their halloween items up for sale this week (with Rewards Card). Some items 9.99, costumes and some larger props (per ad) 25% off, some other items 2/$10. *Check out their Store Ad for your area*. If you don't get the newspaper flyer look for it on their website (link at top right corner). For my area I found it on Page 6.

http://www.cvs.com


CVS has the Haunted Mirror props (witch, ghost, vampire) for $14.99 regularly, as well as Sylvania's Talking Skull in a Cage for $12.99 regularly. I posted videos of them on the shopping thread recently. They also have a Cocoon Man regularly $19.99 and a few other decent props. Not sure what is on sale but I thought worth mentioning here.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm fairly sure my CVS will have the MINIMUM out with more Christmas stuff out now than Halloween. They'd skip Halloween all together if they could.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few CVSs in my area. The closest one is small and downsizing but even they have both sides of a long aisle filled with costumes, masks, props, makeup, etc. On the backside of one of the shelving units on the other side is a row of halloween candy, and there also is the halloween card section. My smaller store looks like it pretty much has the same stuff but in lesser quantity than the other locations. I hope it stays in the area. It gets competition from Walgreens, RiteAid, grocery stores and Costco, and Walmart, and Target. I like CVS and they always manage to get a few pretty cool unique halloween items in. Their Haunted Mirror is $5 less than someone said Walmart's was--same prop versions too, and that was before this sale, so worth checking out.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They also have a grim reaper thats animated for $29.99. Its over 6 ft tall. If you don't have their rewards card, just either ask cashier for the sale price (please!) or ask her for a card right at the cash register. I would have bought the grim reaper,(dressed him up a bit) but I already bought Vincent the Vampire at grandin road. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw the 3 coolest props there. A 28" Grim Reaper, a caged skeleton prisoner, and a bleeding tombstone candle. Make that 4. They also had a vampire nutcracker. Like Christmas, but for Halloween.


----------

